# Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer 4 N x besseae 4N)



## Erythrone (Jan 20, 2013)

First bloom. Not a perfect shape but a terrific red (the more intense red flowered Phrag I grow). 

NS 10 cm.





Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer 4 N x besseae 4N) 2_web final final par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer 4 N x besseae 4N)_web final final par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 20, 2013)

That's a very nice color and I'm sure the shape will improve dramatically the next time the plant flowers. I like that the plant appears to be a compact grower and isn't doing the besseae climb.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! The curl in the pouch is a good thing to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice red.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, great color !!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 21, 2013)

Good flower size and nice red!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's sweet.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great to me!


----------



## Hera (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice compact plant and beautiful color.


----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2013)

looks great and compact


----------



## nikv (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! That color is amazing!


----------



## raymond (Jan 21, 2013)

wow very nice Lise

as-tu reglé tes importation?


----------



## eaborne (Jan 21, 2013)

Love that color!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 22, 2013)

raymond said:


> wow very nice Lise
> 
> as-tu reglé tes importation?



Pas encore. Je discute actuellement avec un amie sur ce point. Je ne sais pas si nous allons procéder. Désolée, j'ai omis de te mettre au courant.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

great deep colour!!!!


----------



## phraggy (Jan 26, 2013)

This is definitely a little beauty.

Ed


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

Second bloom on the same stalk. Better shape.




Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer 4 N x besseae 4N)_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Carkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! :drool:


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 16, 2013)

alot better shape


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2013)

very promising


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice! Great color! Do you know where this one came from?

Robert


----------



## mormodes (Feb 20, 2013)

I think Glen Decker has this crossed with kovachii.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2013)

It must be huge with all that 4N floating a round.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 20, 2013)

nice..so glad i am growing these now


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 20, 2013)

Very Lovely. I really do think the besseae dominated 4N hybrids are the best to date. It will be while before the kovachii hybrids will catch up in the form and substance department.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

The 4N kovachii hybrids EYOF showed really had better shape and color than normal ones.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> It must be huge with all that 4N floating a round.



This bloom is now 11 cm wide


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> Very nice! Great color! Do you know where this one came from?
> 
> Robert



I bought it from Zephyrus and they don't know is the breeder. :wink:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 10, 2013)

3rd bloom. I should self it tomorrow




Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara 4 N_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 10, 2013)

That one is better!


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2013)

looks even better in shape congrats


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2013)

Somehow, I missed that one. Very beautiful and lovely red.


----------

